# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  ISDN/PSTN και videoconference στο Netmeeting - Απορία!!!

## pan.nl

Βρε παιδία μπορείτε να μου λύσετε μια απορία?, γιατί πραγματικά δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε: Έχω μια σύνδεση PSTN στα 56Κbps με την Microland και μια σύνδεση ISDN 128 Kbps με την Forthnet. Όταν είμαι σε τηλεδιάσκεψη μέσω Netmeeting χρησιμοποιώντας την PSTN σύνδεση (συνήθης ταχύτητα 48-50,6 Kbps), το video είναι καλής ποιότητας και δεν "πιξελιάζει" ιδαίτερα. Όταν όμως χρησιμοποιώ την ISDN σύνδεση, αν και το λεγόμενο refresh rate είναι μεγαλύτερο, λόγω σαφούς διαφοράς ταχύτητας, το video που λαμβάνω απο τον συνομιλητή μου (ο οποίος παρεπιπτόντως έχει cable...) είναι κακής ποιότητας και "πιξελιάζει τρομερά με την παραμικρή κίνηση. Πώς εξηγείται αυτό, δε μου φαίνεται και πολύ λογικό. Μήπως είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων Bandwidth του Netmeeting, είπα, αλλά και πάλι τίποτα! Τέλως πάντων, ελπίζω να με βοηθήσετε. Ευχαριστώ.

----------

